# RDP Sitzung friert ein



## tYrEaL (2. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich versuche übers Internet zu meinem Home-Pc(WIN-XP Sp3) eine Remote Desktop Verbindung aufzubauen.

Router,Port und Firewall Einstellungen sind meiner Meinung nach richtig, da die Verbindung zu stande kommt.

Nach dem ich mich am Home-PC anmelde, friert die RDP-Sitzung ein. Das heisst, er läd 1Sekunde lang unvollständig den Desktop, und friert dann ein.

Wenn ich mich nach dem Versuch an meinem HOME-PC setze, wurde er auch korrekt gesperrt.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee?

greez
tY


----------



## kalle123456 (2. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich vermute  mal das du ziemlich grosse Dateien auf dem Desktop liegen hast!? 


Gruss


----------



## tYrEaL (2. September 2008)

Ok, müsste ich mal überprüfen. Aber er soll die Dateien die dort liegen ja anzeigen und nicht laden.

Dazu muss ich sagen das ich die RDP-Sitzung über ein ssh-Tunnel aufbaue.

Nachdem Login-Versuch kann ich auch keine ssh-Verbindung mehr aufbauen.


Gruß
tY


----------



## kalle123456 (2. September 2008)

Dann liegt es an deinen SSH Tunnel, wie baust du den denn auf?


----------



## tYrEaL (2. September 2008)

also ich habe auf meinem Home-PC einen SSH DEAMON auf Port 22 laufen.

Der nimmt die Verbindungen an. Ich kann mich auch mehrmals ab und an melden. Dann baue ich den Tunnel über Putty auf. 

und zwar dann local 127.0.0.1:10000 zu Remote 3389!

Wie gesagt, Login klappt und Rechner wird gesperrt. Danach funktioniert weder ssh noch RDP. 

Vielleicht liegt es daran das die Rechner gesperrt wird? Vll. hat er durch die Sperrung keine Connection mehr zum Wlan?


Gruß
tY


----------



## kalle123456 (2. September 2008)

Wie testest du das Ganze, ich hoffe nicht über das selbe Wan, dann hast du nämlich einen Loop gebastelt .

Gruss


----------



## tYrEaL (2. September 2008)

Wie ich teste:

Ich nehme einen PC der irgendwo im Internet steht und baue übers internet mit Putty den Tunnel über meine Router zum HomePC auf.


----------



## kalle123456 (2. September 2008)

Probiere doch mal es ein zugrenzen, teste es mal mit vnc und schalte die Logs in putty ein und die dann posten.


----------



## tYrEaL (3. September 2008)

Hallo!

Habe das Problem jetzt lokalisiert:

Und zwar kappt anscheinend WindowsXP die WLAN Verbindung wenn der Rechner gesperrt wird. Denn über Kabel klappt das ganze und die Verbindung bleibt bestehen. 

Hat da irgendwer eine Idee?


Gruß,

Ty


----------



## kalle123456 (3. September 2008)

Hallo,

hat dein WLAN eine feste IP und ist der Port auf die IP weitergeleitet? Welches BS hast du XP-Home?

Gruss


----------



## tYrEaL (3. September 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat dein WLAN eine feste IP und ist der Port auf die IP weitergeleitet? Welches BS hast du XP-Home?
> 
> Gruss



Hej!

Ja, habe eine feste IP, bekomme die aber immer per DHCP(quasi auf dem Router die IP einer bestimmten MAC zugewiesen)! Und der Port ist auf die weitergeleitet, sonst würde ich ja die ssh-Session nicht hinbekommen.

Habe XP Professional...


----------



## kalle123456 (3. September 2008)

Nein trage die statisch bei deiner Windowsbüchse ein, dann sollte es gehen. Also kein DHCP, auch wenn du immer die selbe bekommst- sonst funktioniert die Weiterleitung nicht. Als Gateway und DNS nehme den Router.

Gruss


----------



## tYrEaL (3. September 2008)

Aha!

Ok....aber warum funktioniert es mit "normalen" LAN über DHCP?


----------



## kalle123456 (3. September 2008)

funktioniert es denn jetzt? Wenn ja glaube ich, habe ich eine Antwort. Meine Vermutung ist, da du ja eine neue session startest, das die WLAN Connection neu geprüft wird und der DHCP einen anderen lease wählt, der keine Weiterleitung hat.


----------

